# best way to get rid of ICH



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Just wondering what the best way to get rid of ich in a heavily planted tank would be. Cardinals and rummy nose getting a bad case. Temp is already at 78F....THANKS!!!!


----------



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

This seems to be in the wrong forum, but anyway.

I like using a salt treatment. Its been awhile so you'll want to get the best dose from someone else.

I know its 1-3 spoons per gallon, but I forget if thats teaspoon or tablespoon. That would be a useful thing to know


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Lord Nibbler said:


> This seems to be in the wrong forum, but anyway.
> 
> I like using a salt treatment. Its been awhile so you'll want to get the best dose from someone else.
> 
> I know its 1-3 spoons per gallon, but I forget if thats teaspoon or tablespoon. That would be a useful thing to know


I dont think the plants will care for that very much! See if you can find Aquasol I believe its called, I THINK its plant safe


----------



## Boz (Jun 1, 2006)

Aquarisol is a copper solution. I'm pretty sure that there are quite a few plants that won't do well with it. Heat and salt are typically the treatment of choice, and usually a ratio of 1/2 tsp/gal is enough to change the osmolality, causing the ich to rupture. Increasing your temp to 85 also dramatically speeds up their lifecycle and prevents them from reproducing. Daily water changes and gravel vacs are also very helpful in ridding the tank of the free swimmers.

However...this is all dependent on your types of plants and their sensitivity as to how you want to proceed. YMMV.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

1.5 teaspoon per 10 gal over two weeks is harmless to plants. You may lose weak leaf, but the plant will come back in about three weeks.


----------

